# Notarised Single Status Affidavit at Indian Consulate Dubai



## annasg (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post in the forums so pardon me if I'm posting in the wrong place.

My fiancé and I are planning to get married (legally) in Italy.

One of the required documents is a _Nulla Osta_ or _Certificate of No Impediment_. I am an Indian citizen, and as far as I am aware, the Government of India does not issue these certificates in any official capacity. To complicate things further, I am an NRI and thus would not be able to obtain one of these certificates even if the Government did issue them. I've attached the statement that says so to this thread.

From looking at a thousand threads online, the alternative to this certificate I am aware of is to write a statement that confirms your single-status and then get it notarised at the local Indian Embassy or Consulate General. I've attached a sample single-status affidavit to the thread, I based it off the affidavit that American citizens have to sign.

So I was just wondering if anyone knows whether it is possible to get a single-status affidavit notarised at the Indian Consulate/Embassy in Dubai.

Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you tried asking the Consulate?


----------



## annasg (Aug 26, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Have you tried asking the Consulate?


I've actually tried both emailing and calling the consulate several times. The phone numbers listed on their website appear to be solely for passport-related queries and not general queries, and besides that every time I've called them they've never responded. So short of going there myself - which would be quite difficult for me to do at the moment - I'm not sure how else to get this information, hence I posted here.


----------



## sak30 (May 19, 2017)

*Certificate of No Impediment*

Hi,

Have you found any success in getting this document from India. I am looking for same. Please update. Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sak30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you found any success in getting this document from India. I am looking for same. Please update. Thanks.


That member last logged onto this site in September 2015


----------

